# Urdu-Hindii: تلفظ , उच्चारण



## sapnachaandni

in lafzoN ko dekhiye:
शकल "شکل", वज़न "وزن", अक़ल "عقل", इतर "عطر", असल "اصل" vaGhairah.
aam (3aam) taur par in lafzoN kaa talaffuz (uchchaaraNR) Hindii meN aisaa hai (श "ش"Iko [š] se dikhaayaa gayaa hai):

[šəkəl], [vəzən], [əkəl]/ [əqəl], [itər], [əsəl] vaGhairah.

in lafzoN kaa duusraa harf (varNR) asal meN saakin hai, lekin Hindii meN aise lafzoN ke duusre harf ko 3aam taur par zabar [ə] ke saath talaffuz karte haiN. ab maiN ye (yih) jaannaa chaahtii huuN ki (kih) *Urduu meN* kaun saa *talaffuz* 3aam hai? (1) yaa (2)? yaa donoN?

(1) [šəkəl], [vəzən], [əqəl], [itər], [əsəl] vaGhairah.
(2) [šəkl], [vəzn], [əql], [itr], [əsl] vaGhairah.


shukriyaa


----------



## Alfaaz

یہ (عموماً) اردو گو کے علم، ماحول و تربیت، وغیرہ پر منحصر ہوگا - _yeh (3umum-an) Urdu-go ke 3ilm, maaHaul-o-tarbiyyat, waghairah par munHaSir hogaa_

The correct pronunciations (as you have also said) are _shakl, wazn, 3aql, 3itr, _and_ asl_. However, you will hear both pronunciations in media. Again, it depends on speakers' education, environment, native language, etc.


----------



## sapnachaandni

جواب دینے کے لیے شکریہ - javaab dene ke liye shukriyaa


----------



## Qureshpor

sapnachaandni SaaHibah, you might find this thread of interest.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2305762&highlight=yah

Sometimes an "over correction" is observed.

You may hear people pronouncing "maraz" as "marz"

mariiz-i-3ishq par raHmat xudaa kii
maraz baRtaa gayaa juuN juuN davaa kii

Momin Khan Momin


----------



## Faylasoof

! جیسا بالا ارشاد ہو چكا ہے ان سب الفاظ كا صحیح اردو تلفط  ہر لفظ كے وسطی سكون ہونے پر لازم ہے، مگر بعض حضرات وسطی سكون كی جگہ حركت كے استعمال سے عادةً مجبور ہیں  

_jaisaa baalaa irshaad ho chukaa hae in sab alfaaZ ka SaHiiH urduu TalaffuZ har lafZ ke wasaTii sukuun hone par  laazim hae, magar ba3Dh HaDhraat wasaTii sukuun kii jagh Harkat ke isti3maal se 3aadatan majbuur haiN!_

 ! اور جناب الفاظ صاحب ، آپ كی زحمت كا بے حد شكریہ ....
_aur janaab alfaaZ SaaHib, aap kii zaHmat kaa be Hadd shukriyah !_


----------



## Alfaaz

A small addition: 

Usually, the wrong pronunciation wouldn't fit into poetry/the melody of a song or ghazal: 


diyaar-e-dil kii raat meiN charaagh saa jalaa gayaa
milaa naheeN to kyaa huaa, woh _*shakl*_ to dikhaa gayaa

judaa'iyoN ke *zaxm*, dard-e-zindagii ne bhar diye
use bhi neend aaga'ii, mujhe bhi _*Sabr*_ aagayaa

Nasir Kazmi
دیارِ دل کی رات میں چراغ سا جالا گیا
ملا نہیں تو کیا ہوا وہ *شکل* تو دکھا گیا

جدائیوں کے *زخم*، دردِ زندگی نے بھر دیے
اسے بھی نیند آگئی، مجھے بھی *صبر* آگیا

ناصر کاظمی



However, in certain cases it seems that the wrong pronunciation actually seems to fit better:


is qad*a*r pyaar se, ae jaan-e-jahaaN rakhkhaa hai
dil ke ruxsaar peh is waqt teri yaad ne haath

dasht-e-tanhaa'ii

Faiz Ahmed Faiz
اس قدر پیار سے، اے جانِ جہاں رکھا ہے
دل کے رخسار پہ اس وقت تری یاد نے ہاتھ

دشتِ تنہائی میں

فیض احمد فیض



Hopefully, other forum members will comment on whether this observation is correct or not.


----------



## Dib

Of course, these words have a "correct" Arabic tashkeel, but Hindi-Urdu seems to have a native phonotactic way of deciding whether a word-final -CR or a -CaR sequence is preferred, depending on the exact values of C and R. (C=stop, R=resonant) I don't know the exact rules, but from the examples shared so far, we observe:
1) kal (shakal/aqal), zan (wazan), sal (asal), tar (itar), tam (xatam), dar (qadar) > -l, r, m, n
2) rz (marz) > -z

I think, I hear zaxm and sabr with/without the epenthetic a almost equally frequently. If we list out more words, we can probably figure out the native phonotactic rule more accurately.


----------



## sapnachaandni

جواب دینے کے لیے آپ سب کا بے حد شکریہ۔
سب جواب فائدے مند تھے۔​
Qureshpor saaHib, thanks for the link.


Qureshpor said:


> You may hear people pronouncing "maraz" as "marz"


jii haaN Qureshpor saaHib, bollywood filmoN meN sunaa hai.

الفاظ صاحب، آپ کی بات بالکل صحیح ہے--- وزن کی وجہ سے تلفظ بدل سکتا ہے۔
میں نے یہ بالی وڈ فلموں کے گانوں میں بہت سنا ہے کہ وزن کی وجہ سے کسی لفظ کا تلفظ بدل جائے، جیسے:ا​


taaj-o *taxat* maiN to laakhoN giraa duuN
saare *arash* (= 3arash) vaale dhartii pe (peh) laa duuN

maiN huuN *husan* (= Husan) mujh se bach ke hii rahnaa
maiN hii muqaddar banaa duuN miTaa duuN

taxat ==> *taxt*
arash (= 3arash) ==> *arsh (= 3arsh)*
husan (= Husan) ==> *husn (= Husn)*
---------
_Film: mere brother kii dulhan_
_gaane kaa naam: do dhaarii talvaar_




ایسا بھی ہوتا ہے: وزن کی وجہ سے لفظ کا صرف وہی تلفظ کیا جا سکتا ہے جو اصلی تلفظ ہے، جیسے:ا
​


bas rab ke aage jhuktaa meraa sar
jhukte mere saamne *taxt*-o taaj
-------- 
_Film: baadshaah_
_title song_




شاعری  کی بات کچھ اور ہے اور بول چال کی بات کچھ اور۔ شاعری میں وزن کی وجہ سے  تلفظ میں بدلاؤ آ سکتا ہے، لیکن بول چال میں تو ایسی کوئی مجبوری نہیں۔

جب  اردوبولنے والوں کے پاس دونوں تلفظ ملتے ہیں تو مجھے لگتا ہے کہ اصلی  تلفظوں کو صحیح کہنا اور غیراصلی تلفظوں کو غلط کہنا مناسب نہیں۔ 
میری  مادری زبان فارسی ہے اور ہم تو فارسی میں کبھی «وزن»، «گرم»، «عقل»،  «شرم»، «زخم»، «صبر»، «فرق» وغیرہ کا تلفظ اس طرح نہیں کرتے:ا
​vazan, garam, aqal, sharam, zaxam, sabar, faraq, …​ہم فارسی میں ہمیشہ اس طرح بولتے ہیں:ا​vazn, garm, aql, sharm, zaxm, sabr, farq …​
کوئی  فارسی میں ایسے لفظوں کے دوسرے حرف کو زبر کے ساتھ بولے تو سب کہتے ہیں کہ  یہ کیا بول رہا ہے! لیکن اردو اور ہندی کی بات الگ ہے کیوں کہ اردو اور  ہندی کا مزاج الگ ہے۔ ہندی میں تو دونوں تلفظ ملتے ہیں اور جس طرح آپ لوگوں  نے مہربانی کرکے میرے سوال کے  جواب میں لکھ دیا، اردو میں بھی دونوں تلفظ ملتے  ہیں۔ تو پھر شاید بہتر یہ ہوگا کہ «صحیح تلفظ» اور «غلط تلفظ» کی جگہ پر کہا  جائے «اصلی تلفظ» اور «غیراصلی تلفظ»۔ (یہ میری رائے ہے، باقی آپ کی مرضی)ا

اور  مجھے لگتا ہے کہ جب کسی دوسری زبان کا لفظ ہماری زبان میں آ گیا، تو ایسی  کوئی ضرورت نہیں ہے کہ اُس لفظ کا اصلی تلفظ بھی ہماری زبان میں شامل ہو  جائے۔ میں نے اِس موضوع کے بارے میں ڈاکٹر سہیل بخاری کے ایک مضمون میں یہ  بات پڑھی تھی:ا
ا“زبان  میں تبدیلیوں کا موقع اس وقت آتا ہے جب اس کا سابقہ کسی دوسری زبان سے  پڑتا ہے۔ اس وقت زبانوں میں نہ صرف لفظوں اور معنوں ہی کا لین دین ہوتا ہے  بلکہ بولنے والے غیرزبان سے لیے ہوئے الفاظ کو *اپنی زبان کے صوتی اصولوں کے مطابق*  بولنے بھی لگتے ہیں، مثلاً اردو میں عربی لفظ  “کلمہ” کو «کل - مہ» اور  “عربی” کو «عر - بی» بولتے ہیں*۔ اس کی وجہ یہ ہے کہ اردو کے تمام الفاظ  ارکان پر مشتمل ہوتے ہیں اور ہر رکن دو یا تین اصوات صحیحہ سے مرکب ہوتا ہے  جن میں سے پہلا حرف متحرک اور آخری ساکن رہتا ہے۔ یوں ہر رکن ایک حرکت اور  ایک سکون یا دو حرکات اور ایک سکون سے بنتا ہے، مثلاً “چَل”، “چَلَن”  وغیرہ**۔ دوسری زبانوں کے الفاظ بھی اردو میں اسی طرح ارکان میں تقسیم کرکے  بولے جاتے ہیں۔ یہی وجہ ہے کہ عربی کے الفاظ “شَمْع” اور “طَرْح” کو ہم دو  حرکات اور ایک سکون سے “شَمَع” اور “طَرَح”بولتے ہیں اور اس طرح کا تلفظ  تو اردو ادب میں بھی قبول کر لیا گیا ہے۔ اس اصول کی مثالیں ہمیں دوسری  زبانوں سے بھی ملتی ہیں... یہ صرف اردو زبان کا نہیں بلکہ پاک و ہند کی  تمام زبانوں کا بنیادی صوتی اصول ہے جو ان زبانوں کے ساتھ ساتھ ہی وضع ہوا  ہے۔ جو لوگ اردو زبان کے مزاج سے واقف نہیں ہیں وہ اس قسم کے لفظ پر معترض  ہوتے اور اصرار کرتے ہیں کہ یہ الفاظ ہماری زبانوں میں بالکل اسی طرح بولے  جائیں جس طرح فارسی عربی میں مستعمل ہیں”۔***ا

ا* اصل میں “کلمہ” کے “ل” پر زیر ہے اور “عربی” کے “ر” پر زبر (ویسے ہم فارسی میں “کلمہ” کے “ل” کو عام طور زبر کے ساتھ  بولتے ہیں)ا

ا**  مجھے لگتا ہے کہ *اردو کے صوتی اصولوں کے بارے میں اور وضاحت کی ضرورت ہے*  اور ڈاکٹر بخاری کے اس مضمون میں بات بہت مختصر طور پر بیان کی گئی ہے۔ آج  تک کوئی ایسی کتاب میرے ہاتھ نہیں آئی ہے جس میں اس موضوع کے بارے میں  تفصیل سے بات کی گئی ہو۔ کسی کو اس کے بارے میں کچھ جان کاری ہے؟ا

ا*** منبع:ا
_سہیل  بخاری، ڈاکٹر: سکون اول کا مسئلہ، مشمولہ مقالہ در “اردو املا و قواعد”  مرتّب: ڈاکٹر فرمان فتحپوری، مقتدرہ قومی زبان اسلام آباد،۱۹۹۰ء۔ ا

_​_ye (yih)i "*اپنی زبان کے صوتی اصولوں کے مطابق*"i_ vahii hai jis kii taraf Dib saaHib ne ishaaraa kiyaa hai:i


Dib said:


> Of course, these words have a "correct" Arabic  tashkeel, but Hindi-Urdu seems to have a native phonotactic way of  deciding whether a word-final -CR or a -CaR sequence is preferred,  depending on the exact values of C and R. (C=stop, R=resonant)




ا-----------------------ا
میں  نے اس لیے بالی وڈ فلموں کے گانوں کا ذکر کیا کہ میں جو تلفظ کے بارے میں  جانتی ہوں زیاده تر وہی ہے جو بالی وڈ فلموں میں سنا ہے۔ میں نہ بھارت گئی  ہوں نہ پاکستان، میں ایران میں رہتی ہوں اور میرے آس پاس نہ کوئی ہندی  بولنے والا ہے نہ کوئی اردو بولنے والا۔ میں اردو اور ہندی کتابیں دونوں پڑھتی ہوں، لیکن تب سے پڑھ سکی جب سے یہ زبان (ہندی اردو)  سیکھ گئی (میرا مطلب یہ ہے کہ میں نے لفظوں کا  تلفظ کسی کتاب سے نہیں سیکھا)۔ اور تو اور لوگ کسی نئی زبان کے لفظوں کا تلفظ پڑھنے سے نہیں  سننے سے سیکھتے ہیں۔ میں نے لفظوں کا تلفظ بالی وڈ فلموں سے سیکھا ہے۔​


----------



## Qureshpor

^
 سلام مسنون کے بعد سپنا چاندنی صاحبہ میں آپ کی خدمت میں یہ عرض کرنا چاہوں گا کہ آپ تو یقیناً نوبل انعام کی مستحق ہیں جنھوں نے فقط بالی وُڈ فلمیں دیکھ کر اتنی اعلی درجے کی اردواور ہندی سیکھ لی ہے کہ کوئی بھی اہل زبان آپ کی مہارت اور قابلیت پر رشک کرے گا۔ اِس کے لئے بالی وُڈ والے بھی مبارک کے حقدار ہیں۔ کاش ہم جیسے بھی تہرون وُد کی فلمیں دیکھ پاتے اور آج روانی سے فارسی بولتے اور لکھتے۔

آپ نے اپنی ابتدائیہ پوسٹ میں سوال کیا ہے کہ وزن با ز ساکن عام ہے یا زبر کے ساتھ۔ اِس کا جواب الفاظ اور فیلسوف صاحبان نے آپ کو پہلے ہی دے دیا ہے۔ میں یہ اضافہ کروں گا کہ دونوں قسم کے بولنے والے موجود ہیں۔ لیکن جنھیں اپنی زبان کی شد بد ہے  اور اُسے عزیز رکھتے ہیں وہ پہلی فہرست میں ہیں۔ جنھیں اِس فصاحت اور بلاغت سے دور کا بھی رشتہ نہیں اور نہ ہی اُنھیں کچھ پروا ہے اُنھیں دوسری فہرست میں رکھ لیجئے۔ اگر وہ اِس لفظ کو زبر کے ساتھ بولنا چاہتے ہیں تو یہ اُن کی اپنی مرضی ہے۔ کوئی اُنھیں زبر نکالنے پر مصرّ نہیں۔ کچھ لوگ ایسے ہیں خواہ وہ اقلیت ہی میں کیوں نہ ہوں جو چاہتے ہیں کہ اُن کی زبان کا ایک معیار ہو۔ وہ معیار جس کی بنا پر کوئی اپنی زبان کے بارے میں یوں لب کھولتا ہے۔

ندّی کا موڑ چشمۂ شیریں کا زیر و بم
چادر شب نجوم کی شبنم کا رخت نم
موتی کی آب گل کی مہک ماہِ نو کا خم

اِن سب کے امتزاج سے پیدا ہوئی ہے تو
کتنے حسیں اُفق سے ہویدا ہوئی ہے تو

کوئی اور اپنے محبوب کو ان الفاظ میں یاد کرتا ہے۔

رات یوں دل میں تری کھوئی ہوئی یاد آئی
جیسے ویرانے میں چپکے سے بہار آ جائے
جیسے صحراؤں میں ہولے سے چلے باد نسیم
جیسے بیمار کو بے وجہ قرار آ جائے

آپ کو اندازہ ہو گیا ہو گا کہ ہماری زبان کی کسوٹی بالی وُڈ کی زبان نہیں بلکہ ہمارے آباؤ اجداد کی زبان ہے جسے ہم جان سے عزیز سمجھتے ہیں۔

الفاظ صاحب نے اردو شاعری کا ذکر کیا ہے۔ اِس میں کوئی شک نہیں کہ معدودے چند الفاظ ہیں جنھیں اُردو شعراء نےدونوں تلفظ سے برتا ہے مثلاً طرح جہاں ر ساکن ہے اور جہاں ر مفتوح ہے۔ اِن کے علاوہ ہر اُردو شاعر الفاظ کے صحیغ تلفظ کا خیال رکھتا ہے۔ آپ نے محمد رفیع مرحوم کا مشہور گانا کارواں گزر گیا ضرور سنا ہو گا۔ اُس میں شاعر نے عمر میم ساکن کی بجائے عمر لکھا ہے جہاں میم پر زبر ہے۔ ایک اُردو شاعر نے اِس نغمےکو اِس ایک لغزش کی بنا پر اُردو کے دائرے ہی سے خارج کر دیا ہے اور کہا ہے کہ یہ ہندی میں ہے۔

  توکیا یہ آپ کے نزدیک قابل قبول ہو گا؟ पियार فرض کیجیے کہ میں پیار میں پ کے نیچے زیر لکھ کر تلفظ کرتا ہوں یعنی

قبول ہو گا؟ परेम पतर کی بجائے آپکو  प्रेम पत्र  کیا 

میرے خیال میں آپ بھی کہیں نہ کہیں لکیر کھینچتی ہوں گی!۔

ہی استعمال کیا ہے۔ qadr الفاظ صاحب۔ میری ناقص رائے میں فیض احمد فیض نے یہاں پر لفظ


----------



## sapnachaandni

وعلیکم السلام قریشپور صاحب، تعریف کے لیے شکریہ۔

آپ  کی بات صحیح ہے، لیکن وہ جو میں نے اس کے بارے میں کہا، میری اپنی بات  نہیں بلکہ اردو بولنے والوں کی ہی بات ہے (جیسے ڈاکٹر بخاری کی وہ باتیں جو  اسی مضمون میں لکھی گئی تھیں) اور میں اس بات سے اتفاق کرتی ہوں۔  غیرزبانوں کے لفظوں کے تلفظ کی تبدیلی ہر زبان میں ہوتی ہے۔ ایک بار جو کسی  غیرزبان کا لفظ ہماری زبان میں آ گیا تو وہ لفظ ہمارا ہو گیا اور ہمیں  اپنی زبان کے مزاج کے مطابق اس لفظ کے تلفظ میں تبدیلی ڈالنے کا حق ہے۔ میرا مطلب انفرادی حق (کسی ایک شخص کا حق) نہیں ہے کیوں کہ زبان کسی فرد واحد کو اختراع و ابداع کا حق نہیں دیتی۔ یہاں میرا مطلب زبان کا اجتماعی تلفظ ہے۔ بقول ڈاکٹر بخاری: "جب کوئی نیا اصول زبان میں اس طرح رائج ہو جائے کہ اسے بولنے والوں کی کثیر تعداد قبول کر لے تو وہ ٹکسالی سکے کی طرح چالو ہو جاتا ہے اور کسی کو اس پر اعتراض کا حق باقی نہیں رہتا"۔
ہماری  فارسی میں بھی ایسی تبدیلیاں بہت ہوئی ہیں۔ ہم عربی لفظوں کا عربی بولنے  والوں کی طرح تلفظ نہیں کرتے اور اگر کریں تو ہماری فارسی کہاں ہوگی؟ ہماری  فارسی کا مزاج عربی مزاج سے الگ ہے اسی لیے کوئی ضرورت نہیں ہے کہ ہمارا  تلفظ عربی بولنے والوں کی طرح ہو۔
میں یہ نہیں کہہ رہی ہوں کہ «وزن»  جیسے الفاظ کے دوسرے حرف کا تلفظ زبر کے ساتھ کرنا چاہیے یا ساکن کے ساتھ،  میں یہ پوچھ رہی ہوں کہ اردو کا مزاج کیسا ہے؟ (اور میں یہ سمجھ گئی ہوں کہ  اردو بولنے والوں کے پاس دونوں تلفظ ملتے ہیں) اب میں یہ پوچھ رہی ہوں کہ  اردو کے صوتی اصول کیا ہیں؟ کسی کو اس کے بارے میں جان کاری ہے؟ا


شاعری کی بات بول چال سے الگ ہے۔ شاعری میں وزن کی پابندی ہے لیکن بول چال میں ایسی کوئی پابندی نہیں۔

وہ عربی لفظ «عمر» جس کی طرف قریشپور صاحب نے اشارہ کیا:ا


Hindii  meN maiN ne is kaa talaffuz “umar” bhii sunaa hai, “umr” bhii sunaa  hai, aur mujhe kabhii aisaa nahiiN lagaa hai ki (kih) in donoN meN se ek  saHiiH hai aur duusraa Ghalat.اگر اردو  بول چال میں بھی، ہندی کی طرح، دونوں تلفظوں کا چلن ہے تو میں یہ کہنا  مناسب نہیں سمجھتی کہ ایک تلفظ صحیح ہے اور دوسرا غلط۔​




Qureshpor said:


> توکیا یہ آپ کے نزدیک قابل قبول ہو گا؟ पियार فرض کیجیے کہ میں پیار میں پ کے نیچے زیر لکھ کر تلفظ کرتا ہوں یعنی
> قبول ہو گا؟ परेम पतर کی بجائے آپکو  प्रेम पत्र  کیا
> میرے خیال میں آپ بھی کہیں نہ کہیں لکیر کھینچتی ہوں گی!۔


کوئی اردو بولنے والا ملتا ہے جو «پیار» کے «پ» کو زیر کے ساتھ تلفظ کرے؟ا
yaanii (ya3nii) pyaar (प्यार) kii jagah par bole piyaar (पियार)?
مجھے نہیں لگتا کہ اردو بولنے والوں کے پاس ایسا تلفظ موجود ہو۔ جب اردو کی بات ہو تو میرے نزدیک وہ تلفظ قبول ہوگا جو اردو بولنے والوں کے پاس ملتا ہے اور جب ہندی کی بات ہو تو مجھے وہ تلفظ قبول ہوگا جو ہندی بولنے والوں کے پاس ملتا ہے۔ 
اور یہ سچ ہے کہ بہت لفظ ملتے ہیں جن کا تلفظ اردو بولنے والے اور ہندی بولنے والے الگ الگ نہیں بلکہ ایک جیسے کرتے ہیں۔ 
جب  کچھ لفظوں کے لیے دو دو تلفظ ایسے ملتے ہیں جیسے بول چال میں دونوں کا چلن  ساتھ ساتھ ہوتا ہے تو کوئی ضرورت نہیں کہ کسی ایک تلفظ کو صحیح کہا جائے  اور دوسرے کو غلط۔ 


اب  صحیح اور غلط کی بات چھوڑ کر اردو کے صوتی اصولوں کے بارے میں بات کرنا  مناسب لگتا ہے۔ (اگر کسی کو اس کے بارے میں جان کاری ہو تو)۔
​


----------



## Dib

sapnachaandni said:


> بقول ڈاکٹر بخاری: "جب کوئی نیا اصول زبان میں اس طرح رائج ہو جائے کہ اسے بولنے والوں کی کثیر تعداد قبول کر لے تو وہ ٹکسالی سکے کی طرح چالو ہو جاتا ہے اور کسی کو اس پر اعتراض کا حق باقی نہیں رہتا"۔
> ​



Yes, but we need to also understand that there exist different "registers" of every language, and they do admit among other differences, different pronunciations (like Formal Iranian Persian: rowshan, nowruz, ba'd -vs- Tehrani colloquial rOshan, nOruz, bad). There also exists a lot of difference in attitudes of speakers to the different registers in different speech communities. It is clear that in formal Urdu, it is important to follow the Arabic vocalization. If something deviates, it is normally deemed nonstandard, with probably very few exceptions, e.g. how Arabic/Classical Persian final short -a(h) is realized (corresponding to Iranian final -e). The other deviations we are talking about are certainly in the domain of nonstandard language. It may not be wise to look for a "correct" version of it.


----------



## Faylasoof

Dib said:


> Yes, but we need to also understand that there exist different "registers" of every language, and they do admit among other differences, different pronunciations (like Formal Iranian Persian: rowshan, nowruz, ba'd -vs- Tehrani colloquial rOshan, nOruz, bad). There also exists a lot of difference in attitudes of speakers to the different registers in different speech communities. It is clear that in formal Urdu, it is important to follow the Arabic vocalization. If something deviates, it is normally deemed nonstandard, with probably very few exceptions, e.g. how Arabic/Classical Persian final short -a(h) is realized (corresponding to Iranian final -e). The other deviations we are talking about are certainly in the domain of nonstandard language. It may not be wise to look for a "correct" version of it.


 I couldn't agree more with you! 

Although I think I know what you are saying and I hope I've understood you properly, all the same here I might beg to differ a little and to the extent that non-standard is ... well, non-standard which by definition is not quite correct! I think we all realize that these "non-standard" forms exist  and recognize them well. 

For esp. new comers to any language, the standard forms are the ones that should be adopted. I don't think calling them "incorrect" is to deny their existence. It is merely qualifying them according to certain accepted rules.


----------



## Faylasoof

ہر زبان كا ایك معیاری تلفظ ہوتا  ہے مگر بیشتر السنہ میں الفاظ كے مختلف تلفظ بھی پائے جاتے ہیں جن كو غیر معیاری  كہنا غلط نہ ہو گا، بلكہ یوں كہیں كہ انكا محلی تلفظ لوگوں نے كسی علاقے میں اختیار كر لیا ہے اور وہ وہاں رائج ہو گیا ہے. رائج كے معنی فصیح كے ہرگز نہیں ہیں! در اصل  آج كل یہ مسئلہ در پیش ہے كہ جب اراكین نشریاتی ذرائع  خود ہی صحیح  زبان بولنے سے قاصر ہیں تو عام لوگوں سے كیا توقع اور ان كی كیا خطا ہے. یہ سب انكی دیكھا دیكھی غلط بولی اپنا لیتے ہیں. اس دور میں اساتذہ اور ماہرین زبان سے ذیادہ اراكین نشریاتی ذرائع كا اثرعوام الناس پرغالب ہے


جہاں تك گیت گانوں میں اوزان كا تعلق ہے، تو یہ اس پر بھی منحصر ہے كہ گانے والا یا والی كس كردار كی ادائی كر رہا \ رہی ہے. مثلا،  دیہاتی عموما  شستہ اردو نہیں بولتے اور نہ اكثر شہری لوگ. آخر الذكر بھی اب تك  ہمارے ممالك میں ذیادہ تر انپڑھ ہوتے ہیں. مگر یوں ہمارے اچھے اردو شعرا نہ صرف اپنی نظموں اور غزلوں میں بلكہ  عام گیت گانوں میں بھی صحیح تلفظ كے قائل ہیں، الا یہ كہ وہ كسی خاص مقصد سے  تلفظ  میں تغیر پیدا كر كے غیر معیاری بنا دیں اور وہ بھی  ایك خوبی كے ساتھ 


اس بحث سے آج كل كے بعض بالكل ہی  بے تكے اور بے ڈھنگ  شعرا سے كوئی واسطہ نہیں ہے جو اكثر وبیشتر بالیوڈ میں نظر آتے ہیں اور جن كی شكایت جناب قادر خان صاحب خود كر چكے ہیں، اور جناب قارئین والا وہ تو خود ہی بالیوڈ كے نہایت مشہور ادا كاروں میں شمار ہیں​


----------



## sapnachaandni

جواب دینے کے لیے آپ سب کا بے حد شکریہ۔

فیلسوف صاحب، آپ کی باتیں صحیح ہیں۔ جواب دینے کے لیے شکریہ۔

اب کوئی مہربانی کرکے اردو کے صوتی اصولوں کے بارے میں کچھ وضاحت کرے گا؟ا​
misaal ke taur par Faarsii meN ye (yih) syllable structures (patterns) maujuud haiN:


*cv*
*cvc*
*cvcc*
modern Faarsii meN *cvccc* bhii miltaa hai. 
----------
c = consonant
v = vowel



ko’ii mehrbaanii (mihrbaanii) karke bataa’egaa ki (kih) Urduu meN kyaa kyaa syllable structures (patterns) maujuud haiN?


shukriyaa


----------



## Alfaaz

Before the discussion continues on, I would like to briefly reply to some of the comments:

!سپنا چاندنی صاحبہ: انتہائی مفصل جواب کے لئے شکریہ

I hope my second post in this thread wasn't misleading. I was just trying to point out (since I had earlier mentioned both pronunciations existing in media) that a pronunciation might be changed to match the accompanying music.


			
				Qureshpor said:
			
		

> ہی استعمال کیا ہے۔ qadr الفاظ صاحب۔ میری ناقص رائے میں فیض احمد فیض نے یہاں پر لفظ


Agree, but I was referring to the musical version, where pronouncing it as _qadr_ would cause an awkward pause. If one were just reciting the poetry, the pronunciation would be _qadr_ as you have said. (A similar thought was behind asking if حيوان could be pronounced as _Hayawaan_ in this thread.)


			
				sapnachaandni said:
			
		

> میں نے یہ بالی وڈ فلموں کے گانوں میں بہت سنا ہے کہ وزن کی وجہ سے کسی لفظ کا تلفظ بدل جائے، جیسے


 As stated by Faylasoof SaaHib above, this is not a reliable source (especially nowadays). The previous generations of singers, actors/actresses and poets used to be careful about pronouncing خ، ق، غ and even ع، ح properly. Now, you might hear کھدا for خدا , etc. 


			
				sapnachaandni said:
			
		

> taxat ==> *taxt*
> arash (= 3arash) ==> *arsh (= 3arsh)*
> husan (= Husan) ==> *husn (= Husn)*


The following is based on observation only (so others' opinions may differ):

Though it is true that wrong pronunciations of the words in your opening post have become common among many Urdu speakers, even those speakers would probably consider _taxat, xabr, Husan, _and_ 3arash_ to be signs of either نیم خواندگی or influence of other languages!


----------



## marrish

sapnachaandni said:


> اب کوئی مہربانی کرکے اردو کے صوتی اصولوں کے بارے میں کچھ وضاحت کرے گا؟​ا​
> 
> misaal ke taur par Faarsii meN ye (yih) syllable structures (patterns) maujuud haiN:
> 
> 
> *cv*
> *cvc*
> *cvcc*
> modern Faarsii meN *cvccc* bhii miltaa hai.
> ----------
> c = consonant
> v = vowel
> 
> 
> ko’ii mehrbaanii (mihrbaanii) karke bataa’egaa ki (kih) Urduu meN kyaa kyaa syllable structures (patterns) maujuud haiN?
> 
> 
> shukriyaa



सपना चाँदनी जी, सर्वप्रथम उर्दू अौर हिंदी ध्वन्यात्मक नियमों में इन दोनों भाषाओं के मानक प्रामाणिक स्तर पर संबंध तथा पारस्परिक रूप से प्रभाव के होते हुए भी कुछ मूल अन्तर प्रचलित होने की ओर ध्यान देने की प्रार्थना है। दूसरी महत्त्वपूर्ण बात यह स्पष्ट है कि हिंदी के अनुकूल,् उर्दू भी विभिन्न अन्य भाषाओं की शब्दावली से परिपूर्ण है जबकि हर भाषा के बोलनेवालों में कुछ अंश हैं जो पालन पोषण, शिक्षा अौर संस्कृति की धन्य से साहित्यिक अौर मानक नियमों का पालन करते आ रहे होंगे जबकि दूसरे लोग नहीं। शब्दांश संरचना भी इसमें अवश्य सम्मिलित है।

मैं विश्वास करता हूँ कि आप के उर्दू की शब्दांश संरचना के बारे में प्रश्न का उत्तर आपको निम्नसंलग्न वर्णन में मिलेगा:

http://www.cle.org.pk/Publication/Crulp_report/CR02_23E.pdf


----------



## marrish

sapnachaandni said:


> in lafzoN ko dekhiye:
> शकल "شکل", वज़न "وزن", अक़ल "عقل", इतर "عطر", असल "اصل" vaGhairah.
> *aam (3aam) taur par in lafzoN kaa talaffuz (uchchaaraNR) Hindii meN aisaa hai (श "ش"Iko [š] se dikhaayaa gayaa hai):
> 
> [šəkəl], [vəzən], [əkəl]/ [əqəl], [itər], [əsəl] vaGhairah.*


Just an update:
I just went to see a friend of mine who is a native speaker of Hindi and as a matter of fact hasn't mastered any other language.
On a paper I kept on writing several words asking him to read them. When I wrote शकल, अकल etc., my friend read them out as written: _shakal_, _akal_. When I wrote शक्ल, अक्ल etc, he read them out fluently as _shakl_, _akl_. After these series I asked him how he pronouced these words himself and the answer was, not really surprising but pleasantly sounding: 

"_sha*kl*, a*sl* sha*bd* sha*kl* hai aur a*kl*, akal nahiiN." 

_I find this data a spanner in the works which goes against the premises of the original post with regard to Hindi. _yaad rahe kih yih meraa dost urduu yaa aNgrezii se qat3an waaqif nahiiN hai._


----------



## sapnachaandni

marrish said:


> मैं विश्वास करता हूँ कि आप के उर्दू की शब्दांश संरचना के बारे में प्रश्न का उत्तर आपको निम्नसंलग्न वर्णन में मिलेगा:
> 
> http://www.cle.org.pk/Publication/Crulp_report/CR02_23E.pdf



अरे वाह! क्या बात है marrish जी! आपने तो मेरी बड़ी सहायता की। यह PDF बहुत लाभदायक है। बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद।


----------



## sapnachaandni

marrish said:


> Just an update:
> I just went to see a friend of mine who is a native speaker of Hindi and as a matter of fact hasn't mastered any other language.
> On a paper I kept on writing several words asking him to read them. When I wrote शकल, अकल etc., my friend read them out as written: _shakal_, _akal_. When I wrote शक्ल, अक्ल etc, he read them out fluently as _shakl_, _akl_. After these series I asked him how he pronouced these words himself and the answer was, not really surprising but pleasantly sounding:
> 
> "_sha*kl*, a*sl* sha*bd* sha*kl* hai aur a*kl*, akal nahiiN."
> 
> _I find this data a spanner in the works which goes against the premises of the original post with regard to Hindi. _yaad rahe kih yih meraa dost urduu yaa aNgrezii se qat3an waaqif nahiiN hai._



Thiik hai marrish jii, vyaakhyaa karne ke liye bahut bahut dhanyvaad. 

ab ek chhoTii sii baat:
maiN ne nahiiN kahaa thaa ki (kih) sabhii hindii-bhaaSHii sadaa aisaa uchchaaraNR karte hai: [šəkəl], [vəzən], [əkəl]/ [əqəl], [itər], [əsəl] vaGhairah, maiN ne kahaa thaa "*aam (3aam) taur par*" aisaa uchchaaraNR kiyaa jaataa hai, matlab hindii-bhaaSHioN ke paas donoN uchchaaraNR milte haiN, par jis taraH bollywood filmoN meN sunaa'ii detaa hai *adhiktar* [šəkəl], [vəzən] vaGhairah jaise uchchaaraNR milte haiN. maiN kah rahii huuN "adhiktar", arthaat bollywood filmoN meN [šəkl], [vəzn] vaGhairah jaise uchchaaraNR bhii sunne meN aate haiN.

duusrii baat:
marrish jii maiN ye (yih) samjhii nahiiN ki (kih) aap ne *"shabd" (शब्द)* ke "bd" ko kis liye bold kiyaa hai!
jahaaN tak maiN jaantii huuN *"shabd" (शब्द)* kaa uchchaaraNR hindii meN sadaa [šə*bd*] hii hotaa hai. maiN ne hindii meN "shabd" (शब्द) kaa uchchaaraNR kabhii [šə*bəd*] nahiiN sunaa hai aur kabhii nahiiN dekhaa hai ki hindii meN "shabd" (शब्द) ko "शबद" likhaa jaae. isii liye maiN ne kabhii ye (yih) nahiiN kahaa thaa ki (kih) hindii meN "shabd" (शब्द) kaa uchchaaraNR [šəbəd] kiyaa jaa saktaa hai.


----------



## marrish

sapnachaandni said:


> Thiik hai marrish jii, vyaakhyaa karne ke liye bahut bahut dhanyvaad.
> 
> ab ek chhoTii sii baat:
> maiN ne nahiiN kahaa thaa ki (kih) sabhii hindii-bhaaSHii sadaa aisaa uchchaaraNR karte hai: [šəkəl], [vəzən], [əkəl]/ [əqəl], [itər], [əsəl] vaGhairah, maiN ne kahaa thaa "*aam (3aam) taur par*" aisaa uchchaaraNR kiyaa jaataa hai, matlab hindii-bhaaSHioN ke paas donoN uchchaaraNR milte haiN, par jis taraH bollywood filmoN meN sunaa'ii detaa hai *adhiktar* [šəkəl], [vəzən] vaGhairah jaise uchchaaraNR milte haiN. maiN kah rahii huuN "adhiktar", arthaat bollywood filmoN meN [šəkl], [vəzn] vaGhairah jaise uchchaaraNR bhii sunne meN aate haiN.
> 
> duusrii baat:
> marrish jii maiN ye (yih) samjhii nahiiN ki (kih) aap ne *"shabd" (शब्द)* ke "bd" ko kis liye bold kiyaa hai!
> jahaaN tak maiN jaantii huuN *"shabd" (शब्द)* kaa uchchaaraNR hindii meN sadaa [šə*bd*] hii hotaa hai. maiN ne hindii meN "shabd" (शब्द) kaa uchchaaraNR kabhii [šə*bəd*] nahiiN sunaa hai aur kabhii nahiiN dekhaa hai ki hindii meN "shabd" (शब्द) ko "शबद" likhaa jaae. isii liye maiN ne kabhii ye (yih) nahiiN kahaa thaa ki (kih) hindii meN "shabd" (शब्द) kaa uchchaaraNR [šəbəd] kiyaa jaa saktaa hai.


_qadrdaanii ke liye aabhaarii huuN aap kaa! jii haaN, maiN aap kii baat samajh gayaa thaa isliye kih aap ne apnii baat adhik spaShT ruup se prakaT kar diyaa thaa parantu yih maan liijiye kih maiN svayam bollywood filmoN se itnaa adhik parichit nahiiN huuN aur un baatoN ke aadhaar par apnii mati banaa letaa huuN jo dostoN ke saath baat-chiit hotii hai aur is chaupaal meN jo paRh letaa huuN._ 

_rahii baat shabd kii to yeh saNyog se mere dost ke muNh se sunaa hai aur yah bhii shabdaaNsh saNrachnaatayaa 'shakl' 'vazn' ityaadi ke pratiruup hii hai.

maiN ne kuchh logoN ko ''shabad'' aur ''sabad'' bhii bolte hu'e sunaa thaa; yahaaN Platts baabaa kaa kathan bhii is bigRe uchchaaraNR kii puShTi kartaa hae:_ 


S شبد शब्द _śabd_, *vulg. sabd, and H. **शबद** śabad, sabad,* s.m. Sound, noise; voice; grammar; a word; a name, term; (in Gram.) a declinable word (as a noun, pronoun, &c.) without its termination;—verbal communication; (among _Nānak-panthīs_), a song, a hymu:—_śabdārth_ (_˚da_+_ar˚_), s.m. The sense or meaning of a word; the literal meaning or acceptation:—_śabd-ā-śabd_, adv. Word for word,_verbatim_:—_śabdākar_, s.f.=_śabd-yoni_, q.v.:—_śabd-brahm_,


----------



## Dib

marrish said:


> S شبد शब्द _śabd_, *vulg. sabd, and H. **शबद** śabad, sabad,* s.m. Sound, noise; voice; grammar; a word; a name, term; (in Gram.) a declinable word (as a noun, pronoun, &c.) without its termination;—verbal communication; (among _Nānak-panthīs_), a song, a hymn



I do hear the pronunciation "śabad" in this sense.


----------



## Wolverine9

marrish said:


> _saNrachnaatayaa _



I don't want to interrupt your conversation but is the above word correct or is it a typo?


----------



## marrish

Thanks for asking; no, it’s not a typo, I meant to write it. If it is wrong, no doubt Hindi speakers will correct me.


----------



## Dib

_About saNrachnaatayaa:
_
It is incorrect from Sanskrit grammar point of view. Of course, it may still be acceptable in Hindi - I don't know.


----------



## Dib

The "aasaan 3arbii-urduu" book on the other thread struck me. It is spelt 3arbii with a sukuun on re. I believe it is 3arabi(yy) in both Arabic and Persian. If I am not wrong, then that might be one more of those rare instances of difference in standard Urdu from Arabic vocalization.


----------



## Qureshpor

Dib said:


> The "aasaan 3arbii-urduu" book on the other thread struck me. It is spelt 3arbii with a sukuun on re. I believe it is 3arabi(yy) in both Arabic and Persian. If I am not wrong, then that might be one more of those rare instances of difference in standard Urdu from Arabic vocalization.


In Urdu, it is 3arabii. But, as we live in free society, people do say "3arbii" too. The printers ought to have known better.


----------



## Faylasoof

Dib said:


> The "aasaan 3arbii-urduu" book on the other thread struck me. It is spelt 3arbii with a sukuun on re. I believe it is 3arabi(yy) in both Arabic and Persian. If I am not wrong, then that might be one more of those rare instances of difference in standard Urdu from Arabic vocalization.


 You are right! The _sukuun_ is just wrong! The standard Urdu تلفظ is _3ar*a*bii_. The _zabar_ _Harakat_ on _re_ is there! We had a discussion about this sometime back.


----------



## marrish

Qureshpor said:


> In Urdu, it is 3arabii. But, as we live in free society, people do say "3arbii" too. The printers ought to have known better.


They should have known better indeed because they made _baul_ (!) out of _bol_


----------



## tonyspeed

marrish said:


> After these series I asked him how he pronouced these words himself and the answer was, not really surprising but pleasantly sounding:
> 
> "_sha*kl*, a*sl* sha*bd* sha*kl* hai aur a*kl*, akal nahiiN."
> 
> _I find this data a spanner in the works which goes against the premises of the original post with regard to Hind



This was exactly my first response to reading this thread. I would argue that, at least in Dehli, shakl and akl are the common words. akal and shakal in fact seem harder to say.


 [vəzən], [əsəl]

As far as the above two are concerned, these seem to fit in with what I have heard in Hindi.

And we are completely ignoring a segment of the populace that say things like: umra and fikra.



Faylasoof said:


> For esp. new comers to any language, the standard forms are the ones that should be adopted


I agree and disagree with this. If the "standard" form is in fact the form that is not commonly spoken by the populace, I think a newcomer is far better off learning to speak colloquially, like the masses, rather than trying to master a dying correctness rule. Arming certain newcomers with weapons of correctness can turn them into pronunciation Nazis when they realise no one is pronouncing it the "correct" way.


----------



## Faylasoof

tonyspeed said:


> .....
> 
> I agree and disagree with this. If the "standard" form is in fact the form that is not commonly spoken by the populace, I think a newcomer is far better off learning to speak colloquially, like the masses, rather than trying to master a dying correctness rule. Arming certain newcomers with weapons of correctness can turn them into pronunciation Nazis when they realise no one is pronouncing it the "correct" way.


 Tonyspeed SaaHib, we've been through this many times! Urdu has well-defined set of rules of pronunciation like any other language. 
Just as many in our subcontinent aspire to speak the best form of (until recently) British (call it Oxbridge) English, I see no reason why learners of Urdu would want to go for anything other then the best our language rules have to offer. We all recognize there are variants in Urdu just as in any other language, so I don't think we are aspiring to me "linguistic Nazis".... and, BTW, I follow this advice myself, i.e. choose the standard forms whenever I learn a foreign language. The rest can follow. Furthermore, it seems Urdu has become / is becoming foreign to a lot of people, esp. in the land of its birth!


----------



## Chhaatr

Faylasoof said:


> Furthermore, it seems Urdu has become / is becoming foreign to a lot of people, esp. in the land of its birth!



Very true, Faylasoof SaaHib.  A case in point is this poster from Lucknow.


----------



## Dib

Faylasoof said:


> I follow this advice myself, i.e. choose the standard forms whenever I learn a foreign language. The rest can follow.



What will you do if you learn Norwegian, which has no specified spoken standard, out of deliberate motives?


----------



## littlepond

Dib said:


> What will you do if you learn Norwegian, which has no specified spoken standard, out of deliberate motives?



Neither has Hindi. I don't think many people in India, including very well educated ones, aspire to "Oxbridge English". Bharatvarsh mein rahne ke baad itna to zaroor keh sakta hun. Idhar ek quote ek puraane fransisisi thread se bahut upyukt hai:

"Comme je déteste le fait qu'il y a du "bon usage" en français. Contrôler  et limiter les langues ne sert jamais à rien, comme les langues  changent quotidiennement. Que la langue correcte soit définie par le  peuple" (Kitna nafrat karta hun main is baat se ki fransisi mein "bhasha ke achchhe taur-tarike" hain. Bhashaon ko niyantrit aur simit karna kisi kaam nahin aata, chunki bhashayen har din badalti hain. Sahi bhasha ko logon ke dvaaraa paribhashit hone do"

Vaise, maine kabhi "shabad" ko nahin suna, par itne bade desh mein na jaane kya-kya hota hai! Rahi aur shabdon ki baat, to "shakl" aur "akl" zyaada bole jaate hain, par "shakal" aur "akal" bhi sun ne mein aayenge aur kisi ko adhik dikkat nahin pesh aayegi.


----------



## Faylasoof

Dib said:


> What will you do if you learn Norwegian, which has no specified spoken standard, out of deliberate motives?


 Dib jii, the answer to your very interesting question is obvious! But we are discussing languages (like Urdu) where we have clearly defined pronunciation rules!


----------



## Faylasoof

littlepond said:


> Neither has Hindi. I don't think many people in India, including very well educated ones, aspire to "Oxbridge English". ....


 I am aware of these trends but please see my post above, as far as Urdu goes. I don't wish to discuss the "Oxbridge English" issue as it'll just derail the thread and the lack of or a supposed lack of standardized Hindi pronunciation has historical roots which too we'd rather skip as that too will derail the thread. BTW, this has been discussed before in various older threads.


----------



## littlepond

^ Aapka hukm sar aankhon par, janaab!


----------



## mundiya

@Littlepond jii, I will have to respectfully disagree with you.  Hindi is spoken by a large number of people in diverse regions so different pronunciations are to be expected, but that of educated Delhi speech is considered the norm or standard.  This is what grammar books and dictionaries emphasise.  I won't elaborate on this further or on Oxbridge English out of respect for Faylasoof jii's request.  

I also think it is important for people to learn correct usage.  One can always adjust speech to fit the colloquial pattern but it's important to have the knowledge of what's correct.  Correct forms are also used in writing even if not always in speech.


----------



## mundiya

@Sapnachaandni jii, this is a very good thread you have started.  I am quite impressed that you know Hindi and Urdu in addition to your native Farsi.  _Vaah! Aap to bahut sundar Hindii-Urduu likhtii haiN. _


----------



## sapnachaandni

^ dhanyvaad mundiya jii.


----------

